# Du lịch trong nước > Nhà hàng >  Nhà hàng sân vườn Lê Giang II - Phú Quốc

## hangnt

Ngày nay, thực khách đến nhà hàng không chỉ để thưởng thức các món ăn ngon mà ngày càng quan tâm hơn đến không gian và phong cách phục vụ của mỗi nhà hàng.


Nhà hàng sân vườn Lê Giang II sẽ đưa thực khách tạm xa rời cảnh ồn ào náo nhiệt của trung tâm nội ô, để đến với một không gian yên tĩnh, đầy chất thơ, hứa hẹn sẽ là địa chỉ ẩm thực thú vị cho mọi khách hàng gần xa.


Nằm bên cạnh dòng sông Dương Đông êm đềm, không gian mở với diện tích trên 11000m2, Nhà hàng sân vườn Lê Giang II tự tạo cho mình một phong cách riêng, một sự riêng biệt thanh bình. Không gian khoáng đạt, dân dã và gần gũi với thiên nhiên. Đây sẽ là một khoảng riêng lý tưởng mang đến cho quý khách cảm giác thanh bình và thư thái bên người thân và bạn bè sau những ngày làm việc căng thẳng.


Nhà hàng sân vườn Lê Giang II với thực đơn vô cùng phong phú và đa dạng, có thể đáp ứng mọi nhu cầu ẩm thực của quý khách. Từ những đặc sản tinh túy nhất của vùng biển Phú Quốc : tôm, ghẹ, mực, cá, sò, ốc … cho đến các món ăn đặc biệt được ưa thích như : vịt xiêm 3 món, giò heo chiên giòn, gà bó xôi, dê bó, heo sữa quay, các món lẩu, BBQ … Đặc biệt khi đến đây, quý khách còn được thưởng thức những món ăn đặc sắc mang thương hiệu Lê Giang : Gỏi Lê Giang và Chả giò Lê Giang với hương vị rất độc đáo và mới lạ.

Hệ thống các nhà hàng rộng lớn kết hợp với sân vườn rộng rãi, thoáng mát, Nhà hàng sân vườn Lê Giang II cùng lúc có thể đón tiếp đến 600 thực khách. Đây là địa điểm thích hợp để tổ chức các sự kiện, liên hoan, sinh nhật, tiệc cưới, khách đoàn, buffet … Ngoài ra Nhà hàng sân vườn Lê Giang II còn phục vụ karaoke gia đình, đờn ca tài tử cho quý khách có nhu cầu.

Phương châm hàng đầu của Lê Giang là luôn tạo sự hài lòng, thoải mái cho quý khách. Vì vậy vấn đề chất lượng và dinh dưỡng món ăn luôn được đặt lên hàng đầu. Nhà hàng sân vườn Lê Giang II không ngừng đổi mới về cung cách phục vụ, cũng như chất lượng các món ăn để đáp ứng nhu cầu ngày càng cao của quý khách.

Với những nguyên liệu tươi ngon, được lựa chọn kỹ càng, đảm bảo vệ sinh an toàn thực phẩm, quý khách sẽ hài lòng với hương vị đậm đà của các món ăn do các đầu bếp lâu năm kinh nghiệm chế biến.

Chính vì vậy, Nhà hàng sân vườn Lê Giang II đã tạo được sự an tâm, tin tưởng của đông đảo thực khách gần xa và trở thành đối tác hàng đầu của các tổ chức tour nổi tiếng trong cả nước. Với sự phục vụ tận tình, chu đáo và chuyên nghiệp, giá cả phải chăng kết hợp với một không gian quá tuyệt vời, chắc chắn sẽ làm quý khách hài lòng về mọi thứ.


*Hãy đến thưởng thức và cảm nhận hương vị ẩm thực của Lê Giang và trở thành những thượng đế thật sự !*

_Địa chỉ : Đường Nguyễn Chí Thanh – Khu phố 5 – Dương Đông – Phú Quốc.
ĐT : (077) 3 982 222 – 0913820 899
Fax : (077) 3 982 444_



_Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Phú Quốc click vào du lịch Phú Quốc_

----------


## tuisach

không gian thật đẹp

----------


## e63

địa điểm lý tưởng cho những đôi tình nhân lãng mạng

----------

